# Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Februar 2007)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren und diskutieren:


> Hallo Boardies,
> vom 23-25 Februar findet in Hofheim bei Frakfurt am Main (Ardek-Messezentrum) die 2. German Fishing Tackle Show statt. Das Anglerboard wird auf dieser Messe mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten sein. Deshalb möchten wir euch alle recht herzlich einladen die Messe und natürlich auch unseren Stand zu besuchen.
> 
> Bei der GFTS handelt es sich um eine internationale Fachmesse auf der sich Endverbraucher über  Neuigkeiten aus der Angelbranche informieren können. Der Veranstalter hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht besonders den kleineren und oftmals unbekannteren Herstellern eine Plattform zu bieten Ihre Waren und Dienstleistungen den Anglern vorzuführen. Insgesamt werden ca. 45 Importeure und Hersteller vor Ort sein, die ca. 80 Marken repräsentieren.
> ...


----------



## langerLulatsch (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Hm, wenn ich mir die Aussteller anschauen möchte kommt die Meldung, dass ich mich einloggen soll!
Aber wo bitte soll man das tun auf der Seite bzw wo muß man sich registrieren!??!?!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

hi Lulatsch,
das ist kein Wunder  Ich hab mich ja auch beim Link vertippt :q

Habs geändert, probiers bitte nochmal


----------



## langerLulatsch (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Ah jetzt ja, eine Insel...   #6


----------



## Trixie (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

bin selbstverständlich dabei. wo bekommt man sonst die chance so nah an die hersteller oder großisten zu kommen.
ich denke, dass ist ein muss für jeden der sich "angler" nennt.


gruß

trixie


----------



## AB-Messe-User (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Hallo Boardies, bin gerade auf der GTFS ist echt ok, auf jeden Fall ein Besuch wert gewesen. Dorschpapst


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

sagt mal darf man nur heute als entverbraucher dort hin ich muss noch bis 18,30 arbeiten ich würd gern morgen mal vorbeischauen wie siehts aus


----------



## AB-Messe-User (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

wir kümmern uns mal drum und geben Bescheid... 
Viele Grüße
Franz + Thomas


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

echt super ich bin eh morgen bis 13uhr in ffm auf arbeit und würde dann gerne mal vorbeischauen ich bezahle auch den händler eintrit wenn es seien muss


----------



## AB-Messe-User (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

also haben nachgefragt, Endverbrauchertag ist nur heute. Samstag und Sonntag ist dem Fachhandel vorbehalten.


----------



## Laksos (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Einen dicken Gruß aus Köln und viel Spaß und Erfolg unseren AB-Vertretern auf der Messe in Frankfurt!:m


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

War aus meiner Sicht ein großer Reinfall. Von den vielen angekündigten Firmen kaum welche da. Selbst der auf 5 Euro ermäßigte Eintritt war rausgeworfenes Geld. Highlight war ein kurzer Schnack mit Smölafan und der Stand von Blitz-Pilker (tolle Teile).

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Karstein (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Dank Dir, Klaus. #6


----------



## Nimra (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

*Hallo @ll,*
Ich für meinen Teil empfand den Besuchertag  als ok.
Klein aber fein, die anwesenden Händler/ Aussteller waren gut drauf, hatten Zeit .
Ich war mit 2 kleinen Junganglern dort, die richtig begeistert waren. Sie haben jeden ansprechen können , und wurden  freundlich behandelt und informiert,so daß man sie alleine losschicken konnte. Ich werde da nächstes Jahr mit meiner Jugendgruppe hinfahren.

Grüße
Armin
​


----------



## BKH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Hallo nun ich suche verzweifelt die Bilder die Ihr gestern auf der Messe in Hofheim gemacht habt----Hiiilfe wo kann ich sie finden?
Danke schon mal für Eure Antwort Gruß Dani


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Hi Dani 
Die Bilder gibts am 1.März unter www.anglerpraxis.de


----------



## Udolf (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Jo, war auch da!
Der Stand von blitz pilker war echt klasse, aber auch Grauvell war gut, die machen gute Sachen, meiner Meinung nach stimmt da auch die Qualität.
Ich wollte normalerweise bisschen mit den AB Leuten reden, aber die waren ständig so in Gespräche verwickelt, das daß leider nicht möglich war, aber danke für den Kuli, das Feuerzeug und den Flaschenöffner.
Überhaupt fand ich die Firmen recht spendabel(nicht alle), ich habe über 20 Twister mit hein gebracht, 4 Caps, viiiiiele Aufkleber, 4 Hechtköder von GFTS (sollen sehr gut sein) und noch eine Rolle mit 120m Schnur für meine Sbiro Rute.
Alles in allem, hat sich der Eintritt schon alleine von den Presenten her gerechnet.
Aber ich habe mir auch was gekauft und zwar ein Gummifisch(Regenbogenforelle) ca. 6 cm, weil der supergut aussah von Harrison, meiner Meinung nach auch eine sehr gute Marke und auch faire Preise haben die, habe 4€ bezahlt.
Die vom Stand von Powerbait waren leider nicht so spendabel, ich habe mit denen geredet und ihnen gesagt das ich noch nie künstliches Lockmittel oder Teig ausprobiert habe, weil es mir zu teuer ist es zu kaufen nur um zu sehen ob es funktioniert, er hat mir dann zwar angeboten 5 von diesen kleinen Kläschen für 10€ zu kaufen, aber ich hatte leider kaum Geld mit, da ja nichts verkauft werden sollte an diesem Tag, das habe ich Ihm dann auch gesagt, der hätte mir ruhig bmal eins schenken können, wollte er aber anscheined nicht.
Ich habe das nicht nur so erzählt, ich habe es echt noch nicht versucht, weil es zu teuer ist und es zu viel Auswahl gibt, da weiß man ja net was man kaufen soll.

Alles in allem war es eine echt gelungene Veranstaltung finde ich, nur leider war mein Sohn(2,5J.) nach etwa 1,5 Stunden so Quängelig das wir dann fahren mußten.

Wer hat denn hier alles Bilder gemacht und wo kann ich die mal angucken?

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*



> Die Bilder gibts am 1.März unter www.anglerpraxis.de


))


> Ich wollte normalerweise bisschen mit den AB Leuten reden, aber die waren ständig so in Gespräche verwickelt, das daß leider nicht möglich war,


Stimmt, war ziemlich anstrengend, aber auch sehr interessant!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

sooo.. zum virtuellen Messerundgang gehts hier: 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/462/332/


----------



## Franky (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show*

Moin...
Sind ja wirklich nicht allzuviele Leute dagewesen... Arndt und ich eingeschlossen, aber bei uns hat die "Bude gebrannt", nachdem unsere Datenbank sich beim Herunterfahren des Servers verabschiedet hatte. Da hieß es DURCHKNÜPPELN und arbeiten, statt Gerät zu begrabbeln...
Seit heute früh ist bei uns wieder "normaler" Alltag...


----------

